# Gigabyte b85m-hd3 RAID 0 support?



## Push (Dec 6, 2011)

Does this mobo support RAID 0. I have been searching on the manual and it doesn't have any info about RAID.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It does not seem to support RAID. You will need to buy a RAID card.

Any reason you are looking to do RAID anyways? With the size od today's hard drives you really don't need to do RAID any longer.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

RAID 0, striping, was primarily used for performance but with today's Hdd speeds it's much less effective. Also, any drive failure destroys the array.


----------



## Push (Dec 6, 2011)

Well I was looking to get a 2nd WD Black hdd and put them in RAID 0. Although with minimal increase in speed I think it is better than nothing but if I would have to spend money to get a raid controller I think setting up RAID is not really worth it. I am not also concerned with data loss on those drives since I have an external hdd as a back up on all my important data.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

HDDs are pretty reliable now but its always recommended to have monthly backups.

A WD Green or Blue should do any job just fine.


----------

